# Please excuse me today.



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

At 1:00 pm, the New England Patriots will be playing an important division game against Buffalo. Since it's unseasonably mild today in coastal NH, I shall be watching my team while outside on my deck while enjoying a fine cigar and a nice cognac.  I'll still be in attendance to Mrs. Ten but unavailable to the world at large.

Thank you.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx said:


> At 1:00 pm, the New England Patriots will be playing an important division game against Buffalo. Since it's unseasonably mild today in coastal NH, I shall be watching my team while outside on my deck while enjoying a fine cigar and a nice cognac. I'll still be in attendance to Mrs. Ten but unavailable to the world at large.
> 
> Thank you.


Go Pats! I'll be watching on my couch! Chris will be calling from Paris for score updates as his hotel interent is out. I miss Tom Brady though... he was half the fun of watching. sigh......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Go Bills!  

Ann
(fond of the Bills because of Tim Russert)


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry Teninx, in the interest of marital harmony I too must pull for the Bills.  My hubby is originally from the Buffalo area, and as such I am obligated to root for them.  Since my hubby happily cheers for my Bears, it's the least I can do to support his Bills.

(If the Pats were playing anyone else I'd go for them though).  

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go Bills (because of Tim Russert and friends in Buffalo)!

However, right now I feel sympathy with the Pats due to Tom Brady's knee surgery, as a fellow sufferer.  I hope he's now on the way to recovery!

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

How is Brady doing now? The last I read, he was fighting infection. I hope that is all cleared up now and he's on the mend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> How is Brady doing now? The last I read, he was fighting infection. I hope that is all cleared up now and he's on the mend.


Last I heard (and I've been trying to follow it) he had to have more procedures to clean out infection...haven't heard anything recently...

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Last I heard (and I've been trying to follow it) he had to have more procedures to clean out infection...haven't heard anything recently...
> 
> Betsy


From Tuesday - he was walking Giselles dog in Boston.

http://news.bostonherald.com/track/inside_track/view/2008_11_06_Tom_Brady_is_back!/srvc=home&position=6


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

As Betsy said, reports are that Brady needs more work on that knee. His career is in the balance, and I'm sure that friends and foes alike wish him well for recovery. 
Now the team needs a win today and has to stay healthy for Thursday night against the Jets. 


I forgive your misguided loyalty to the Bills, Betsy, Ann and Colleen. Those back-to-back losses are tough when you're faced with a third.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I suspect I'll be here at the computer with the Patriots in the background. Go Pats!

Enjoy your cigar and cognac, Ten. I think I'll have a glass of wine, myself.

L


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Even tho I will be pulling for the Saints, I will be going for the Pats.  Bit of trivia, on the same day that Matt Cassel made his football debut with the Pats, his brother Jack made is MLB debut (pitching) with the Houston Astros.  Both had a great day.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Halftime and 10-3 Pats....but we need more production.

Very nice cigar that paired well with the Remy. Inside for the 2nd half, so no cigar and maybe another snifter.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

End of 3rd.  Pats = 13  Bills = 3.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> End of 3rd. Pats = 13 Bills = 3.


Oh good. My husband turned the game off when he went to take a nap.

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry Bills. You had a chance right up till the 4th quarter.

Now we gotta beat the Jets on Thursday.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Ah well....  Poor Bills....  Poor Bears!  UGH!!!

Now we are making a batch of Wings.  We have a "Wing Off" every November with a bunch of friends - started when John (my hubby) kept boasting about how he was the only one of our friends who really knew anything about wings since he's from Buffalo.  THis year is the 4th one.  John's won the last 2 out of 3, so the stakes are high!  He needs to practice!!!

But it is SO cold here - and there are a few snowflakes flying!!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

it is mild here today. I actually have a few windows open. NOT looking forward to the winter though. I'm afraid NH might have a heavy snow winter and I am not at all excited about digging out my car. The photo below is from couple years ago when I lived up closer to the Lakes Region. I drive a Prius and I love it - except in heavy snow.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Seeing Kirstin's pic reminds me that I need to prep the snowblower tomorrow.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, a lot of snow. I never lived in a place with so much snow or rain. But where I live, there's earthquake.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, Kirstin, my theory is that we had a very very snowy winter last year so this year will be better. That seems to be the pattern lately (global climate change and all that). I might be wrong but I hope not. Last year I got so sick of the snow at the end...I felt like I saw nothing but white for 6 solid months. Sigh...

The view of our backyard on January 2, 2008:


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

aww Leslie. I smile at the beauty and shudder at the memory all at once.... Reading the almanac earlier this year I recall it that it mentioned a lot of snow. (I think it was this year anyway - could be wrong)

I took this one last year after driving up to visit my parents who live on the Maine/NH border (about 13 miles from Sanford ME). I promise - no more snow shots after this one!!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all you snow bound Kindlers!  
Wish I had the tech savvy to post the photo of my kids swimming at our end-of-season soccer party today!  
Beautiful sunny day here is So. Cal!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Hi all you snow bound Kindlers!
> Wish I had the tech savvy to post the photo of my kids swimming at our end-of-season soccer party today!
> Beautiful sunny day here is So. Cal!


open an account at photobucket.com and download your photos. Then use the img code and just paste it into your post.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin, your snow pic reminds me of why I like living down south... of course 18 years in Houston has spoiled me and I actually have winter weather in NE Texas, but it will be mostly sleet and ice... YUK! I love to see it snow and I love a day or 2 of it, but weeks?? months I would rather have summer!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx my love; my yard is so covered with leaves my deck is buried...lol.  Cigar...put that thing out; didn't you read that smoking is bad for you?  Mrs. Ten; what she must put up with.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Now sjc, if I didn't have at least one vice, I'd be perfect and you know how the world hates a perfect person   Also, every now and then Mrs. Ten will have a little cigar along with me (she's spoiled, it has to be Cohiba cigarillos) This week she wants to visit my hangout cigar shop!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful Leslie, looks like a postcard. We get very little snow here.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I just love the snow pics!  Living here in coastal central Ca we don't see much snow except occasionally capping our mountains and I think it's just gorgeous.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Hi all you snow bound Kindlers!
> Wish I had the tech savvy to post the photo of my kids swimming at our end-of-season soccer party today!
> Beautiful sunny day here is So. Cal!


If you are using Picasa (great free program for sending photos), it is very easy to upload to a webalbum and then link to a post. If you decide to do it, just ask us for help! I understand Harvey is an expert on training people over the web!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Beautiful Leslie, looks like a postcard. We get very little snow here.


One good thing about living is a place with lots of snow is they know how to deal with it. Roads, parking lots, sidewalks and so on all get plowed and cleared efficiently. I lived in Baltimore for a year and the city would be paralyzed when an inch or two fell. What a nuisance that was.

That said, round about March, I am pretty sick of the white stuff and ready to see the ground again.

BTW, no snow here yet and pretty mild temps in the 50s.

L


----------

